# IP PIN



## crisvic (Jan 25, 2020)

Good afternoon... A relative of mine, u.s citizen living in Spain, has been trying to register to get an IP PIN for his 2021 tax return, but has been unable to do so mainly because he uses a debit card and has no u.s. based telephone line.........as he is planning to renounce within 2 years, he,d like to know if it is mandatory to use the PIN in his return, or there might be some problem if he does not. His AGI is around 23,500$ (2 ss pensions). He,s been filing all these past years without a PIN....Would appreciate, your suggestions. Thanks


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

An IP Pin is not mandatory. Its primarily for those who are victims of identity theft or at risk of identity theft.

If you have one, though, if you e-file your return and you do not provide it or provide a wrong one your return will be rejected. 






Frequently Asked Questions about the Identity Protection Personal Identification Number (IP PIN) | Internal Revenue Service


Frequently Asked Questions about the IRS-issued IP PIN




www.irs.gov


----------



## crisvic (Jan 25, 2020)

thanks so much


----------

